# Hello People, In A Bit Of Bother!



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello

I am having trouble uploading an image to the pocket watch forum!

Can someone please tell me how to upload images because I cant find a browse menu on the toolbar so tht I can access my files to upload a pic.

Cheers


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Strange, you seemed to manage it ok in this thread of yours. Just repeat what you did there.

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=72581&st=0&p=726019&#entry726019


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

True, can't seem to figure it out!

Anyhow I done as you suggested.

See the thing is my last posts were images i uploaded from my ebay profile so they just copied straight across.

And the files saved to my computer cant seem to gain access.

Oh well.

Thanks Mister


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

remb1000 said:


> True, can't seem to figure it out!
> 
> Anyhow I done as you suggested.
> 
> ...


They wont, pictures have to be hosted somewhere.....


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

*Roger the Dodgerâ€™s Concise Guide to Posting pics to and from Photobucket.*

The first thing to do is to upload your pics onto your computer, and store them. (My Documents, My Pictures etcâ€¦I tend to put my pics on a flash drive, so theyâ€™re safe.)

Next go to Photobucket and open an account. The basic package is free and you will be able to store hundreds of pics there.

To upload a pic, go to your Photobucket album and click on the green upload bar.










A new window with a large green bar that says â€˜Select Photos and Videosâ€™ opens.










Click the bar, and a drop down window appears in the top LH corner. Select the folder where your pics areâ€¦(My Docs, My Pics, flash drive, etc) and highlight the file/s you want, then click â€˜Openâ€™ in the bottom RH corner of the window. The pics will now upload. When done, click on â€˜Save and Continue to my Albumâ€™. The pics will be arranged into a grid.

When you want to post one, hover the cursor over the pic, and a drop down box appears.










L click on the fourth option (the one with IMG at the start) and it will say â€˜copiedâ€™

Now, return to your post. Itâ€™s easier to have two tabs open so you can switch between the two quickly, especially if you want to put in several pics (up to 5 per postâ€¦if you want to add more, youâ€™ll have to start a follow on post). Put your cursor under any text you have written and R click to bring up the paste option, then L click on paste. The image URL will be pasted directly under the text, complete with the IMG tags. Press â€˜Preview postâ€™, to check everything is OK, then â€˜Add replyâ€™ when youâ€™re happy with it.

Some tipsâ€¦

Keep your pics small (1 million pixels)â€¦they take up less storage space. Some cameras have a setting for email sized pics. You only need them bigger in size if youâ€™re going to enlarge them. Donâ€™t panic if your camera wonâ€™t take small pics, the forum software will re size them anyway.

By using the 4th URL choice with the IMG tags, you donâ€™t need to use the tree icon that you may have read about in other threads, which always seems to give people trouble.

If you have several different tastes in watches, or anything else for that matter, consider creating different albums from the outsetâ€¦you will have the option to do this. (eg Normal watches, divers watches, pocket watches etc) and store your pics in the respective album. I say this because if you create a new album at a later stage, and move existing pics into it they will be deleted from your previously posted threads.


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thank's very much Roger for taking the time to put that post up.

It's a great help because I couldnt figure out uploading pictures as it was constantly asking for a URL.

Which I couldn't understand!

As you have provided the solution I will give this software a go.

It looks good.

I don't have an external hard drive or flash drive which probably would be a good investment to serve as a back up to keep files safe.

But in any event I will have to make do for the time being.

Thank you again for such useful information.

Robert


----------

